
Google’s quantum computer just simulated a molecule for the first time - prateekj
http://www.sciencealert.com/google-s-quantum-computer-is-helping-us-understand-quantum-physics?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Branded+Content&utm_campaign=ScienceDump
======
CarolineW
Perhaps, but this is not the first submission to HN of this story:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=quantum%20molecule&sort=byDate...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=quantum%20molecule&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

